# Gators just north of Columbus?



## hoyt85 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey guys, question for y'all. This year we started hunting a piece of property about 20 miles north of Columbus:  in the West Point/Hamilton area. South of West Point lake and north of Lake Hardin, butts right up to the Chattahoochie river. This is our first year on the property and only hunted it 4-5 times. We have not seen any gators or sign but just wondering if I should have any concerns about sending my dog out? Never really thought before now, maybe because I'm hunting solo today since my sorry rascal brothers cancelled on me last minute... Thanks for any input in advance!


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you go through the past threads on here you will see a lot of input from around the state. Not sure about your side of the state but I know here at Stewart I've seen one a few times but it won't stop me anymore.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 27, 2014)

hoyt85 said:


> Hey guys, question for y'all. This year we started hunting a piece of property about 20 miles north of Columbus:  in the West Point/Hamilton area. South of West Point lake and north of Lake Hardin, butts right up to the Chattahoochie river. This is our first year on the property and only hunted it 4-5 times. We have not seen any gators or sign but* just wondering if I should have any concerns about sending my dog out*? Never really thought before now, maybe because I'm hunting solo today since my sorry rascal brothers cancelled on me last minute... Thanks for any input in advance!



No!!!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Dec 27, 2014)

Gators have been found in Spalding, fayette, and Henry co.   I wouldn't be surprised if one is around there but wouldn't worry about it.   They try to get away when you chase them


----------



## across the river (Dec 27, 2014)

hoyt85 said:


> Hey guys, question for y'all. This year we started hunting a piece of property about 20 miles north of Columbus:  in the West Point/Hamilton area. South of West Point lake and north of Lake Hardin, butts right up to the Chattahoochie river. This is our first year on the property and only hunted it 4-5 times. We have not seen any gators or sign but just wondering if I should have any concerns about sending my dog out? Never really thought before now, maybe because I'm hunting solo today since my sorry rascal brothers cancelled on me last minute... Thanks for any input in advance!



Gators are pretty rare North of the fall line, so the chances of there being in alligators on that property are close to 0%.   I wouldn't worry at all about taking my dog.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2014)

across the river said:


> Gators are pretty rare North of the fall line, so the chances of there being in alligators on that property are close to 0%.   I wouldn't worry at all about taking my dog.



True but, that area is right on the fall line!


----------



## mattech (Dec 27, 2014)

Some has posted pics of gators in west point lake on the fishing forum here. You are on the north end of their home range. Which means, in my opinion, they are there, but in small numbers. I wouldn't stress it much.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 27, 2014)

It's December 27 for goodness sakes.


----------



## dirtnap10 (Dec 27, 2014)

I live in the area and have never had to worry about gators at anytime of the year. And if your brothers cancel on you again, I'm right up the road. Just saying haha


----------



## hoyt85 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I realize it's late December but looking at the weather, it's going to be almost 60 degrees the next couple mornings and my gator knowledge is next to nothing since my usual spots are way north of their range. I know this property is also north of the fall line, however it's only a stone's throw from the fall line... I would just be devastated if something happened to my boy because of my own ignorance...
Dirtnap, I don't think you'd want to go with us... didn't see a single bird this morning and same goes for last Sunday. We wore them out in the first split but it's been tough there all of December...


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 27, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> It's December 27 for goodness sakes.



And yet I am wearing shorts.

Gator has no calendar.

But they are not Likely to bight a samach this time of year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

I remember when a prized coonhound was taken over in the Pataula Creek area of Lake Eufaula by a big gator. It was during the Winter Classic which was always held the last of January. I`ve seen em out and about in weather that would surprise you. I also hear that they don`t eat when it`s colder than 60 degrees. 

No matter, I wouldn`t trust one any further than I could hand drag a 14 footer across a paved parking lot.


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, they're there in the river, just not many.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 27, 2014)

Not sure of the truth behind this but........

long time ago a conversation with some hunters somewheres down in south Fl some guys said they will catch a 2-3 ft gator, tape its mouths shut, then throw it and the dog in the back of a pick up or where ever and let the dog get whacked around by the tail to teach their dogs that they werent for messin with.

Just an old story I never forgot. This in no way is encouraged. More than likely it is illegal, and if attempted your dog may still get eaten.


----------



## jmerrell (Dec 27, 2014)

They have been found in counties north of where you are. Numbers are just way low. It will be just like hogs, just a matter of time and they will be here.


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Dec 27, 2014)

They are in the Ocmulgee river (every once in a while) north of Macon. There were two hanging on an island just below hwy 16 bridge back in '92. Didn't see them after the big flood. Two more were spotted 3 years ago halfway between 16 and 83. Spotted last time late this summer.


----------



## across the river (Dec 27, 2014)

jmerrell said:


> They have been found in counties north of where you are. Numbers are just way low. It will be just like hogs, just a matter of time and they will be here.



It won't be anything like hogs.  Alligators a limited by the temperatures at which they can survive, so they aren't going to ever establish any appreciable population outside of the costal plain.  You never going to see any alligators around Atlanta, unless you go see those albino ones at the aquarium.


----------



## hoyt85 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well I answered my own question this morning. We ran up on a 4 footer swimming the Hooch this morning before first light. So they are there!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have seen pictures of Gators that were allegedly taken in Harding but I've never personally seen one there. We're on it quite often.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 3, 2015)

There is a few around, but very few. Saw one in Mountain Oak Creek in Lake Harding in the heat of the summer in 03. There use to be one about 4ft that hung around the dock at Goat Rock Lake on the Ga side. Last time I saw that one was in 08. We have always hunted the area youre speaking of with dogs and never had a problem. I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 3, 2015)

hoyt85 said:


> Well I answered my own question this morning. We ran up on a 4 footer swimming the Hooch this morning before first light. So they are there!



I was gona say,   I have seen em with my own eyes above harding in the river.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 7, 2015)

I know a guy that thinks he saw a gator in Lake Guntersville AL last week.


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2015)

The Horned Toad said:


> I know a guy that thinks he saw a gator in Lake Guntersville AL last week.



I wouldnt doubt it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> I wouldnt doubt it.



I would


----------

